# pensacola beach pier, 3/26 report!



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

woke up this morning around 8am, trying to enjoy my day off work...

got to the pier, wind was ENE at 3-5 MPH, water was a bit dingy, looked like bay water, but i've seen worse... spent a good bit of the morning in the pomp hole, looking for the illusive flea-eater to no avail... Diamond Donkey Dan was messing with a few sheepshead, i think he went 4 for about 25, owner hooks were breaking!... made my way towards the end, then saw some commotion on the bar, if it was a ling, it was a monster, but we all assumed it was a sturgeon, about a 150lb sturgeon:bowdown ... went back down to the pomp hole and threw on 5 little peanuts which had no interest in my offerings...

by now it's 2pm and the scissor-bills (spanish macks) were showing up in decent wads, not many being caught though. The sheepshead bite was picking up, along with a good SE wind blowing around 12-14 MPH.... i left at 2:45pm without seeing a single cobia. :hotsun: banghead 

lots of boats were looking for the man in the brown suit however, Hog wild, C.O.'s little CC and i'm pretty sure i saw outcast also... along with 15 other boats...

better than work, but not the best of days... it should pick up by this weekend..... hopefully.

ooh, the water was 62 degrees.

cheers, John:letsdrink


----------



## grouper1963 (Feb 28, 2008)

Thanx - great report...water should be warming up this week...


----------



## Lynchmob (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks for the report.


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

Great report!!! John...:clap:letsdrink...any bait out there yet?


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks for the report CB, Donkey Diamond Dan has had more nicknames I think then anyone I know...lol


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

> *ironman172 (3/27/2008)*Great report!!! John...:clap:letsdrink...any bait out there yet?


negative... a few schools of mullet and a bunch of bluefish, but no small baits yet.


----------

